# PT test question



## infantry_girl (16 Oct 2005)

How long do you have to wait to re-take the PT test if you fail? I've heard one year for failing the aptitude test. My testing is scheduled for next month. Hoping to get into R031!


----------



## x-grunt (16 Oct 2005)

The CFRC told me if I failed they would rebook me a month later. And you have to pay about $30 for the re-test. There's other posts about this on the recruiting forum somewhere.


----------



## GregC (16 Oct 2005)

I hate to be an armchair cynic of sorts..........but anyone attempting to be accepted for Reg Force Infantry should not be asking themselves "How long will I have to wait if I fail?"

They should be asking themselves "How many pushups/situps/etc over the minimum standard am I going to achieve?"

Best of luck to you, if you are prepared the PT test is a breeze, "if" being the keyword.


----------



## infantry_girl (16 Oct 2005)

Thanks x-grunt. I have an injured shoulder and wrist which will hopefully be healed before my testing. I was just curious.


----------



## StormTrooper (16 Oct 2005)

I had the same problem. I made a mistake, and went to the gym the day before my PT test and worked out more than usual, the next morning my body was in serious pain =( I didn't do that well on the test and the instructor told me to redo the test in 2 weeks. I guess he understood my problem. I could have re-done the test the next day and passed, but 2 weeks gave me more than enough time to pass the test without any problem, and I wasn't in a hurry to get anywhere. You have to pay $26.75 to redo it. If you see that you are not ready, just reschedule it. Also, make sure that when you are doing push ups, you do them right, my instructor was very picky about this, and I had to do them perfectly; I did around 6 push ups incorrectly, so they didn't count. Good luck


----------



## fleeingjam (16 Oct 2005)

im pretty sure it was like $20 and 2 weeks...


----------



## Springroll (28 Oct 2005)

I just got back from my test, and sadly failed the push ups. I am also sick as a dog, so I should have rescheduled but being as stubborn as I am, I did not and now I will have to pay to take the test. Everything else was right on, at least according to what the guy told me. When I asked him how I rebook and how long I have to wait he told me that there is no waiting period and I just have to call up the CFRC to rebook. It will cost me $25.88(after taxes) to retake it.

My bonus is that my medical still has 2 weeks to go before it comes back from Borden, so I should be healthy and ready to go back in before then.


----------



## FITSUMO (28 Oct 2005)

infantry_girl , save the cash, just pass the test.  If your shoulder and wrist are preventing you from training, call the RC and tell them you are injured, when you are healed up, do it then.  Like stormtrooper said do your PU's perfect, the PTI watched me like a hawk, and because of this the total number that I thought I could do was wrong( still passed), have made the changes and now  on my way to 40( my goal this month) and 50 by next month.  If you are going 031, train for BIQ, you will do tonnes daily, ( and from what i have read you will do tonnes during BMQ and SQ also)

train hard


----------



## AoD71 (2 Nov 2005)

Just curious: I am going for 031 and the last step in my app. process is the Fitness Test, which is in 2 weeks. How many push ups should I be able to do for Infantry? I am a physically fit person, but I would definately say that doing more push ups is my top priority for this test, because they have always been my weak point (I am a mountain biker). With the nice weather leaving, I have lagged behind in my fitness routine :-[. But I would definately be better off with a goal in mind. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Nov 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Just curious: I am going for 031


and I don't feel like looking at the very many threads covering this topic?


----------



## Jaxson (2 Nov 2005)

19 MINIMAL push ups to pass the recruit centre PT test, train for more so that if if you make mistakes and they don't count, you still pass, it is not 1 year to retake the CFAT it is 3 months (to whoever said that, first few posts i believe). I do have a question for all of you though, if you are going for one of the hardest trade (from what my career councilor at the recruiting centre told me) why are you caring what the Minimum expectations are?. Do yourself a huge favour for when you go to BMQ, train,train, and train some more, until you hit the plane for BMQ, don't overdue it and hurt yourself but please don't go with the thought "Yeah i can do the minimum, this is going to be a breeze". 

I base my comments not on my own experience as i am yet to have any, what i base this on, is the dozen or more threads and countless posts i read in those threads that had to do with the PT test, Bmq requirements, and just plain work up training to make myself better prepared.


----------



## AoD71 (2 Nov 2005)

I HAVE looked for other posts, and I am NOT asking for basic requirements. I apologize for not being clear on that. I can easily meet basic reqs. but like I said, I'm going to 031. What would be an appropriate goals for an INFANTRY hopeful?? I've asked a recruiter, and they couldn't give me a straight answer. All I am asking for is a few numbers...


----------



## paracowboy (2 Nov 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> I HAVE looked for other posts, and I am NOT asking for basic requirements. I apologize for not being clear on that. I can easily meet basic reqs. but like I said, I'm going to 031. What would be an appropriate goals for an INFANTRY hopeful?? I've asked a recruiter, and they couldn't give me a straight answer. All I am asking for is a few numbers...


oh, okay. Well, I would suggest you try to reach a level where you can do multiple sets of 50 reps. You want to be able to do 50 proper push-ups, rest 30 seconds, do another 50, and so on. There is no upper limit. To ace the Cooper's test, you want to be able to do a set of 50 without any issues. For sit-ups, go for 60. Pull-ups - 20. And you want to bench-press 240 lbs.
As well, you want to be able to run a mile in under 7 minutes or so. You want to be able to do 10 kms in 40 - 50 minutes. You want to be able to hump a 65 lb rucksack 10 km in just over an hour.
You can do all that, you will have no problems with any physical testing in the CF. 
There's your goal.


----------



## AoD71 (2 Nov 2005)

I believe those are the requirements for a perfect score on the Cooper's test, which is used by special forces worldwide. I also believe that there is a time limit of 2 minutes for the push ups/sit ups, if I am not mistaken. But I thank you for the answer all the same. Now, seeing as my bar is set ridiculously high, I might as well get cracking... like now.  > Thanks again for the help.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Nov 2005)

nuthin' ridiculous about it. Those are the goals of everyone in the CF, or should be. Not everyone reaches them, and many of the weak don't even try. But, they were/are the goals of 3 RCR and 3 PPCLI. And many, many young troops reach them. No reason you can't.


----------



## AoD71 (2 Nov 2005)

Well thats convinient! 3 RCR is actually my preferred option. But I think I should stop this thread-jack, lol. Thanks again.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> oh, okay. Well, I would suggest you try to reach a level where you can do multiple sets of 50 reps. You want to be able to do 50 proper push-ups, rest 30 seconds, do another 50, and so on. There is no upper limit. To ace the Cooper's test, you want to be able to do a set of 50 without any issues. For sit-ups, go for 60. Pull-ups - 20. And you want to bench-press 240 lbs.
> As well, you want to be able to run a mile in under 7 minutes or so. You want to be able to do 10 kms in 40 - 50 minutes. You want to be able to hump a 65 lb rucksack 10 km in just over an hour.
> You can do all that, you will have no problems with any physical testing in the CF.
> There's your goal.



Thank you for the goal. It will take a lot of hard work but I am willing to try.


----------



## FITSUMO (3 Nov 2005)

"Now, seeing as my bar is set ridiculously high, I might as well get cracking... "

if you train smart the bar is not ridiculous at all, not saying I am there, but everyday I get closer and I am 34 and a "fattie".  Train for success and if you are consistant and willing to live with some measure of pain you will hit the goal.
goal:
50 PU- just short ( can hit 50 if I get sloppy, but at the end of the day, if PU are not perfect they don't count
60 SU- check
20 pulls- no where close, but bust a$$ to get there
240 bench: can do sets
7 min mile: very close ( 7:23, could hit 7 if I can use a bucket to catch lunch at the end)
10 k 40-50: off by 8 mins
10K ruck in over an hour: not there yet but also busting a$$ on that.

this took time, and smart training( and lots of paracowboys and others advice via the forums).

don't look a mountain and say the peak is to far, look at the mountain and say what steps do I need to take to get to the top.

train hard and smart,

good luck to you, hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## Davis is Online (14 Oct 2008)

You can re-take your app test like 1 week after...i am getting a call in about that time...because i failed it  :rage: but yah...i asked the recruiter he said "I'll call you in a week or so".


----------



## punkd (23 Oct 2008)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> I believe those are the requirements for a perfect score on the Cooper's test, which is used by special forces worldwide. I also believe that there is a time limit of 2 minutes for the push ups/sit ups, if I am not mistaken. But I thank you for the answer all the same. Now, seeing as my bar is set ridiculously high, I might as well get cracking... like now.  > Thanks again for the help.



Those are not even close to a perfect score on the coopers test.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2008)

punkd said:
			
		

> Those are not even close to a perfect score on the coopers test.



The poster hasn't been online here for over 2 years...he might not get your reply to his post from almost 3 years ago  :blotto:


----------



## punkd (24 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The poster hasn't been online here for over 2 years...he might not get your reply to his post from almost 3 years ago  :blotto:



whoops. My bad. Guess I should sort myself out and pay attention to detail.  ;D


----------



## Sukintu (12 Nov 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of re-taking the PT test, even if it was passed? I've been in the application process since January, and I got my medical sorted out, but I called in today and they said I needed to re-do my physical. I can't see why I would need to if I passed it before....does anyone know if anything changed since January?


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Nov 2008)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> but I called in today and they said I needed to *re-do my physical*. I can't see why I would need to if I passed it before....does anyone know if anything changed since January?




A Physical is not the Physical Fitness test....

A Physical is part of the medical process in which they examine your body for obvious sign of impairment.


----------



## Sukintu (12 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> A Physical is not the Physical Fitness test....
> 
> A Physical is part of the medical process in which they examine your body for obvious sign of impairment.



Sorry, it is the Physical Fitness test.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

PT tests are only good for a 12 month period.

I am assuming you are going Reserve?


----------



## Sukintu (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> PT tests are only good for a 12 month period.
> 
> I am assuming you are going Reserve?



Yes I am, and that puts me in a weird situation, since it hasn't been 12 months, mabye it's close to it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Yes I am, and that puts me in a weird situation, since it hasn't been 12 months, mabye it's close to it.



I can't answer that...they can.  But...its just a simple test.    Get er done!


----------



## Sukintu (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I can't answer that...they can.  But...its just a simple test.    Get er done!


It was easy the first time, what can be so different about the second? haha.....Yep, I'll get right on it, still a little confused about WHY I would need to redo it, but like you said, they would know.


----------

